# Good deal on Steel Shot



## Dustin Pate (Nov 14, 2017)

Rogers is running their yearly Black Friday deal. $100 per case rebate on Remington Nitro Steel. 3 case limit and free hooded sweatshirt on the pre-orders. You won't find a better deal on shells. I've been shooting them in 20 and 12 gauge for the last couple years and have had zero issues. 


https://www.rogerssportinggoods.com/ammunition/remington-steel/remington-nitrosteel.html


----------



## BigSwole (Nov 14, 2017)

So that makes a case 69$ or 79$??


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 14, 2017)

Yep.  Just gotta let me hold a hundred for a few weeks.  I'd get the 1 3/8 oz for $10 more


----------



## Core Lokt (Nov 14, 2017)

Got a case of the Kent 20's.  Kills them just as dead. Thanks.


----------



## hrstille (Nov 14, 2017)

Winchester heavy dove #6s are on sale also. Like $60 a case. Kills ducks stone dead


----------



## Gaducker (Nov 15, 2017)

Academy has some cheap crap for 89 bucks 3 inch made in spain.


----------



## Core Lokt (Nov 15, 2017)

Is this a cash rebate or $100 towards something else?


----------



## Dustin Pate (Nov 15, 2017)

Core Lokt said:


> Is this a cash rebate or $100 towards something else?



Remington sends you a check in the mail.


----------



## The Fever (Nov 16, 2017)

Thanks Dustin!


----------



## Core Lokt (Nov 16, 2017)

Dustin Pate said:


> Remington sends you a check in the mail.



Cool thanks D


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 16, 2017)

Bought out, but I order one case for those woody shoots.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Nov 17, 2017)

I ain't gonna get to duck hunt this year cause of neck ailments/surgery, but for that price I'll dang sure buy some for next year.


----------



## Core Lokt (Feb 8, 2018)

Has anyone gotten their rebate back yet? Me plus 3 others have not.


----------



## MuXi115 (Feb 8, 2018)

I have not received mine either. I bought 2 cases. 

You can check the status of your rebate here:

https://remington.rebateaccess.com/status.php

Mine says it has been processed and a response has been mailed. I should receive it by Feb 21.


----------



## Sterling (Feb 8, 2018)

Mine said, "Due to the high level of participation in the holiday offers, if you have mailed your submission but do not find your record, please check back two weeks from today. Thank you."


----------



## Dustin Pate (Feb 8, 2018)

Haven't gotten mine either, but past rebates have taken a while as well.


----------



## mattuga (Feb 8, 2018)

This is what they said for mine when I looked up through the link.


"Your submission has been processed and your response has been mailed. You should receive it by March 17, 2018. If by this date you have not received your response, please contact us at 1-888-859-6995. Thank you."


----------



## Core Lokt (Feb 8, 2018)

Sterling said:


> Mine said, "Due to the high level of participation in the holiday offers, if you have mailed your submission but do not find your record, please check back two weeks from today. Thank you."



This is what mine said too. 

I put the codes in an envelope and mailed them off. Later I saw where it said not to do it this way. Tape them to a piece of paper. Hope I didn't mess up....


----------



## mattuga (Feb 8, 2018)

Core Lokt said:


> This is what mine said too.
> 
> I put the codes in an envelope and mailed them off. Later I saw where it said not to do it this way. Tape them to a piece of paper. Hope I didn't mess up....



I didn't know about the piece of paper either so I guess I'm in the same boat.


----------



## Core Lokt (Feb 20, 2018)

A friend at work got his check the other day and it is void if not cashed before 4-9-18. Per the link above it doesn't even list mine yet....


----------



## Bottomtime (Feb 20, 2018)

No sign of mine either.


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 21, 2018)

Got my shells and credit card bill, but no sweatshirt and no check.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Feb 21, 2018)

MudDucker said:


> Got my shells and credit card bill, but no sweatshirt and no check.



Sweatshirt should have come with the shells. Mine came with them at the same time.


----------



## Chase4556 (Feb 21, 2018)

With Remington declaring bankruptcy, y'all better cash those checks quick.


----------



## Core Lokt (Feb 23, 2018)

Even though my info was listed on the link above I got my rebate check in the mail yesterday.


----------



## mattuga (Feb 23, 2018)

I am still waiting on my check but wanted to ask how the shells did for everyone?  I didn't go a ton this season but I was impressed and will continue to use them for sure.


----------



## Bottomtime (Feb 23, 2018)

Core Lokt said:


> Even though my info was listed on the link above I got my rebate check in the mail yesterday.




Exact same story for me. Website said check back later, but the check has already been cashed!!


----------

